# Bear Cruzer G2 RTH - LH - Moonshine Undertow



## WannaFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Missing one Pin, and Arrows are not included

Bow is in excellent condition as it was only used to target practice a handful of times.

Asking for *$350*


----------

